# Replamin Gel Plus



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ref this thread... http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...3271-hardship-story-management-discovery.html

Just received my order. I was impressed with the size of the tube! I thought I would share pics with people like me who need to know what it looks like in real life ...kinda...lol! 









don't look at all the junk on the counter...:whistlin:

Boris helped model...I got a very funny Video of him with the tube. It just takes so long to upload videos on you tube...Hours!! I keep forgetting to upload b4 bed. 
Anyhoo...Boris and tube









Can't wait to try it! Thanks Calianne!!!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~ It IS a big tube, at least the 300 cc one! 

I didn't get the "special" gun for mine, just gently push the back into something smaller nd more easily manageable than the huge tube.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Where did you order yours from?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

See if it makes Mama-D have that baby!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Woe that tube is huge. How much was it and where do you get it?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you sure that Boris isn't a Chihuahua and it's really a small tube?


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

I ordered mine from Jeffers. It was seventeen dollars and some change for the big tube. Fourteen something if you order 12 or more.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Ranger- I checked on the Jeffers site and couldn't find it, which is not all that unusual with their search. Where was shown?


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

where I want to said:


> Ranger- I checked on the Jeffers site and couldn't find it, which is not all that unusual with their search. Where was shown?


Yes, please post a link to it on Jeffers.... I looked through the cattle, swine & equine sections & tried a search & couldn't find it on Jeffers....


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I just ordered mine from PBS. Their search doesn't work for it either. I had to go under catte, then supplements and then scroll through till I found it. Mine should be arriving on thursday.

Minelson, the vinyl flooring you have really brings back memories for me. My mother had that in the kitchen the entire time I was growing up. I think she ruined it somehow with one of her concoctions that she was trying. I always loved that floor.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well..it's very old! But I love it because it shows NOTHING! hee hee


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

where I want to said:


> Are you sure that Boris isn't a Chihuahua and it's really a small tube?


ound: Boris the 80lb Chihuahua!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I got it from ProbioticSmart.com
$18.05 plus shipping becuz i ordered some hoof stuff that wasn't a free shipping item so I was paying shipping anyway. That was $8.25.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think I need a beer.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Minelson said:


> don't look at all the junk on the counter...


I count not 1, but 4 dietary supplements on that counter. Maybe 5, depending on what Rain Maker is. That was more fun than looking for horn worms!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I must have ordered from the wrong place cause I ordered mine before you Min & still haven't received it yet. Got a shipping email though so I know it's on it's way.

I couldn't find it on Jeffers site either & I think I looked under Equine & supplements for both Cattle & horses.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

CrownRanch said:


> I count not 1, but 4 dietary supplements on that counter. Maybe 5, depending on what Rain Maker is. That was more fun than looking for horn worms!


Rain Maker is a hoof treatment that is painted on.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

They have it through Amazon, also. As a matter of fact I have 2 in my shopping cart right now, trying to talk myself in or out of it!:hohum:

So - You could use this *once a week in place of loose minerals? *

I have 3 smallish goats and usually 2-3 feeder cows and everyone gets either one of those little mineral licks for horses (had the most copper I could find) or Purina Cattle mineral (slightly better copper), the best mineral you can get in my area. Along with copper bolusing the goats & calves a few times a year.

Everyone (except my mule) is still showing slight deficiencies with this treatment. 

Heck, I'll order one & go from there!!:bandwagon:


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I ordered from PBS on Monday and got my 2 tubes today. Think it was $17. I was able to just search for "Replamin" on PBS and it came right up.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ranger said:


> I ordered mine from Jeffers. It was seventeen dollars and some change for the big tube. Fourteen something if you order 12 or more.


Where the heck did you find it at Jeffers? I can't find it anywhere?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

mamahen said:


> So - You could use this *once a week in place of loose minerals? *



Yes. Once per week in place (instead of) of loose minerals.

I also do NOT copper bolus anymore. It's been three months since I started using this, and 7 months since their last copper bolus, and NO signs AT ALL of copper deficiency.

Goat dose is 5cc. For cattle, horses, etc., dose by weight according to label directions. I have NOT given any to kids younger than 6 months of age yet, so I will not suggest dosage for that.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

hehe, we had that floor too, only in blue! 

calliann--how do you dose them? does it smell bad/funny? mix with pb and put on a cracker? I ordered mine last night! maybe that'll help nilla with her b12 issue. of which I'm not even sure about but find it odd that she is after that blue block ALLLL the time. she has onyx too. 

I also ordered another tube of the other type, not 'plus', for horses. for $13, thought it was worth a try. 

oh, minelson, I didn't even notice the counter, just the stuff cuz, heheh, mine looks just like yours! I suspect most of our counters here look similar? yes? hehe!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

chewie said:


> hehe, we had that floor too, only in blue!
> 
> calliann--how do you dose them? does it smell bad/funny? mix with pb and put on a cracker? I ordered mine last night! maybe that'll help nilla with her b12 issue. of which I'm not even sure about but find it odd that she is after that blue block ALLLL the time. she has onyx too.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about giving it to the horses too.... And that was the less cluttered counter lol!!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

chewie said:


> calliann--how do you dose them? does it smell bad/funny? mix with pb and put on a cracker? I ordered mine last night! maybe that'll help nilla with her b12 issue. of which I'm not even sure about but find it odd that she is after that blue block ALLLL the time. she has onyx too.
> 
> I also ordered another tube of the other type, not 'plus', for horses. for $13, thought it was worth a try.



With Mardis Gras, I show her the tube (the small, 80cc one that I refill that has the dial on it for dosage) after I have dialed in the dosage, and she comes running up and sucks it straight out of the tube, smacking her lips.

With Nipper, I mix it with a handful of feed while on the milk stand. She isn't interested in it straight, and wants nothing to do with a tube, but likes it fine if it is mixed with a little feed.

Those are the two, extreme ends of how it is received in my herd. The in-betweens will sometimes lick it from my hand or a plate, or might prefer it with a bit of feed, etc. I have not had to sneak it into crackers or anything.

It smells like licorice. I don't know how it tastes, but it smells like licorice. If you like the smell of licorice, then it will smell good to you.

~grinz~ It works fine for horses. In fact, some of the instructions on the label is specifically for horses.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Can you use a caulking gun with this? It seems to be about the right size.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Pony said:


> Can you use a caulking gun with this? It seems to be about the right size.



No, I tried it. It is too large to fit into a standard caulking gun. But it is not difficult to push it with fingers or other implement. The gel is not "thick", so it doesn't stick.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I ordered mine on the 12th from Amazon & still waiting for it to come. I guess I'll have to learn to be a little patient!!


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Oops, sorry, I actually ordered it from PBS, not Jeffers. I guess I had Jeffers on the brain at the time.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Well I ordered mine on the 12th from Amazon & still waiting for it to come. I guess I'll have to learn to be a little patient!!


It seems like whenever I order anything from Amazon it takes FOREVER to get here! 
I won't use mine until you get yours Katie


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Minelson said:


> It seems like whenever I order anything from Amazon it takes FOREVER to get here!
> I won't use mine until you get yours Katie


 Your a Nut! Thank you but you go ahead & use yours. Mine will be here soon enough & I'll quit whining! Hehehehe!


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

I just ordered mine from PBS. Now, all of my goats are still 5 months and younger. Do I still use the recommended dosage on this?


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I actually ordered mine Saturday nite, so really Monday and got it on Wednesday and didn't know it until I checked my email and the tracking number and it said it was hear. We were gone all day. I said, "Uh oh, I didn't notice any box when we came in did you, to my DH." Of coarse he didn't. I quickly got the flash light and when searching for a tore up box because the goats have full run of the yard. At the back door was my cooler that had been setting open was now turned over and up by door covering the box, thank you UPS. So, I really did get mine in 2 days from PBS. Hw is that for fast shipping.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

CJBegins said:


> I actually ordered mine Saturday nite, so really Monday and got it on Wednesday and didn't know it until I checked my email and the tracking number and it said it was hear. We were gone all day. I said, "Uh oh, I didn't notice any box when we came in did you, to my DH." *Of coarse he didn't.* I quickly got the flash light and when searching for a tore up box because the goats have full run of the yard. At the back door was my cooler that had been setting open was now turned over and up by door covering the box, thank you UPS. So, I really did get mine in 2 days from PBS. Hw is that for fast shipping.


That made me chuckle.....


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Bambitski said:


> I just ordered mine from PBS. Now, all of my goats are still 5 months and younger. Do I still use the recommended dosage on this?


Bambitski, I have NOT tried this on really young kids, so I don't know. I used the full dose on my two doelings, 6 months and 5 1/2 months, with no ill effects, and the positive effects I was expecting.

Younger than that, I don't know. I don't wean until, at minimum, 4 months, and the babies get goat milk from my girls...therefore, well mineraled, healthy milking does means well-mineraled, healthy kids. If I was bottle feeding whole cows milk, I would likely try it at half dose just before a bottle...but again, I have NOT done this yet.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

I ordered mine last week and havent received it yet....


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

pygmybabies, did you order from pbs? If so, I would be calling them.

Bambitski, the doe that I am having problems with right now was a bottle fed. replacer fed doeling, my very first goat ever, and was showing copper deficiency symptoms by 4 months. I started copper bolusing her then. I wish I had this stuff then, I out of total ignorance would not have hesitated to have used this stuff then and we probably wouldn't be in the situation we are in now. She did get her first dose today and she licked it straight out of a med cup, her preference being in a syringe so she could suck it up....lol.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

oh dear I love the smell and taste of licorice, when mine comes in I might try a taste, been feeling a little deficient myself...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I just tasted it ..tastes earthy. Not in a bad way. Although, as a child, I did love to eat dirt


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

Minelson, I cant believe you tasted it. LOL


----------



## Tabgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I cannot wait to get my hands on some of this....thinking about supplementing my Senior Horse with it too! And you all are too darn cute, and entertaining! Thanks for always making me *SMILE*!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Bambitski said:


> Minelson, I cant believe you tasted it. LOL


I taste everything before I give it orally to my animals...The Cocci meds are the worst!!! YUCK!:yuck:


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Minelson needs her vitamins and minerals too!

BTW, I didn't smell a licorice smell, but my smeller might not be working right. Allergies are in high gear!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Minelson, some cocci meds smell like butterscotch! But I'm not going to taste it...

You know what smells REALLY good, and a lot like licorice? Calf Manna.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Pony said:


> Minelson, some cocci meds smell like butterscotch! But I'm not going to taste it...
> 
> You know what smells REALLY good, and a lot like licorice? Calf Manna.


But what does it taste like??:teehee:


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

My husband figured out a good way to dispense today...we used a big wooden dowl we had to push it out if the big tube and we pushed it into the dispensing end of an 80cc Probios tube I had just cleaned out. As the tube filled up the plunger went to the end. No mess or leakage. Worked slick. And if you have smaller goats like I have NDs and MMs I didn't want to risk over dosing them or giving a 35 lb goat a dosage for 150 lbs I then used the old Probios tube to put 2.5-3 cc in the end of a 3 cc syringe with the plunger out.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Minelson said:


> But what does it taste like??:teehee:


<wide-eyed, innocent look>
I could send you some, Michele, and you can let us know what you think of the flavor. :whistlin:

Trub loves it. So does the lamb.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Pony said:


> <wide-eyed, innocent look>
> I could send you some, Michele, and you can let us know what you think of the flavor. :whistlin:
> 
> Trub loves it. So does the lamb.


I bet it taste good...no need to send any. I'll use my imagination!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My order still has not come. 

I tasted DiMethox. GAG, Hack, URK!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I got an email saying mine would be here between the 16th & 21st!

The only time I really taste anything I give the goats is usually on accident because it's on my hands or splashes in my mouth since it's usually open & I'm talking to the goats all the time!


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My order still has not come.
> 
> I tasted DiMethox. GAG, Hack, URK!


I taste some of the goat stuff...... For my copper bolusing blog I mentioned taste testing......yup, I tried my loose mineral, salt block & mineral block (both blocks taste pretty similar-very salty)...

Tried Baycox because a friend said her goats loved it... Tasted like bananas she said. Ordered mine from the race horse place, and it does NOT taste like bananas!!! Apparently my friend was getting hers by the dose that was mixed with a flavoring from her vet.....

Anywho, the Di-methox bit.... I tried some, on accident.... Was drenching Sam, he blew it back in my face & I swallowed a lil bit...... Really horrible! But it gets worse.... As a teenager we found out I was allergic to Sulfa... Di-methox is a sulfa..... Got violently ill, and to make matters worse, everywhere it got on my skin blistered up (didn't figure out why intl my mom reminded me of my Sulfa allergy & I guess that means all sulfas)! It makes sense that ingestion would cause a reaction, didn't expect simple skin contact though..... So now I have to be VERY careful with coccidia meds. I hate to say I know this, but the 40% injectable is far, far worse (& painful) compated to the 12.5% solution...... Guess because the 12.5% is meant to be ingested, where as the 40% is an injectable?

Corid is pretty rough too, & so is Quest Gel........ And that Dyne solution that smells so yummy?? Not so yummy.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> Anywho, the Di-methox bit.... I tried some, on accident.... Was drenching Sam, he blew it back in my face & I swallowed a lil bit...... Really horrible! But it gets worse.... As a teenager we found out I was allergic to Sulfa... Di-methox is a sulfa..... Got violently ill, and to make matters worse, everywhere it got on my skin blistered up (didn't figure out why intl my mom reminded me of my Sulfa allergy & I guess that means all sulfas)! It makes sense that ingestion would cause a reaction, didn't expect simple skin contact though..... So now I have to be VERY careful with coccidia meds.


Interesting! I am also allergic to sulfa...I didn't even think of that when tasting and mixing up cocci meds. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Copper oxide from the boluses is really gritty.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just checked tracking. My order went from Wisconscin to IL to MO to KS. I amin southern MO. Sigh.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I ordered mine this Wed., 8/15 and it says it was delivered today 8/17!! I'm at work, so we shall see!!

My 17 yo son said he'll taste it:happy2::teehee:


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Mamahen, don't you just love those boys. I could get mine to try just about anything. All I had to do was tell them was it's really good, you should try it. Then if they hesitate, call them a chicken and that was a sure deal then. That is what they do to each other anyway....lol.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I finally got mine! Now have to go back to the other thread to find out how much to give them.:nanner:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I finally got mine! Now have to go back to the other thread to find out how much to give them.:nanner:


5 cc's


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Once a week for how long? Did you go to a less frequent dosage schedule?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Nope. It *replaces* minerals and boluses for me...so it is once a week, forever, basically.

If you are treating deficiency, then you can dose once per day for 2-3 days, then go to once per week.

If you simply wish to use it to supplement loose minerals, then I would do a dose every other week in place of copper bolus.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Pony said:


> Minelson, some cocci meds smell like butterscotch! But I'm not going to taste it...
> 
> You know what smells REALLY good, and a lot like licorice? Calf Manna.



If you are talking about Albon it is REALLY good. Like a shamrock shake. Is it wrong that I lick my fingers after filling dosing bottles with it?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OK. Just bought a new bag of Purina goat mineral, so I may just dose with the new stuff once a month and see what happens.

I think the Replamin tastes like pureed salad greens, heavy on the kale.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, this is the 1st time I ever ordered anything through Amazon & it will be my last! I still haven't got mine yet. I should have ordered from PBS too!


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

Thought mine would be here today, but it took the long way around. Will be here Monday and the goats will get dosed on Tuesday since I have to work 53 hours between Sunday and Friday this week. Won't be home to do it Monday night. 
These crazy hours that they try to stick me with won't work come spring and milking. Gotta talk to these crazy people soon. LOL

And Im still not trying it. I hate Black licorice and Kale.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, I gave it to my crew this morning. At first everyone wanted to see what the strange green stuff in the syringe was. They all tasted it. The Nigie likes it. Everybody else acted like I was feeding them some sort of acid. Wouldn't even eat their grain with it mixed in. sigh So I stuffed it down them anyway!!!! ha


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, I put a tube in the cart at Amazon and of course forgot to finish the order process... 

I hate licorice. I will not be sampling this stuff myself.  I do think I will dose my 22 yr old mare with it, though, whether she likes it or not.

-Sonja


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Ours did not taste like licorice!! More like dirt with a vitamin aftertaste 

2 of the three goats liked it, the 2 calves spit out the first dose, got the second one down. 

The mule, who will make a rodeo out of apple flavored dewormer, or any dewormer - sucked it from the tube! I am still shaking my head at that one...


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

mine came late yesterday...gonna get busy.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok..Pony, 4 months old. got a dose on Friday and today very clumpy almost dog turd style poops. I have been having troubles with him with clumpy poop. I thought it was the alf pellets but now I think it could be any of the abundance of browse we have. These babies will eat anything!! I had a fecal test done, I looked at it, another vet tech looked at it and the vet looked at it...nothing. But I was at my wits end with this clumpy poo so I dewormed him anyway with Ivermectin (which still works in our area) Then his poops were fine. Now they are worse than ever.  IDK...Tonight I put probios in his bottle...but that has not helped in the past. I wonder if the Replamin was too rich for him.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Huh. If I recall correctly, you had issues with his clumpy poos last week too?

If it has been an on and off thing, I would g o ahead with the probios, and look at what is coming into season in your pasture. Ya'll should be heading towards fall now, and some plants will be boosting their sugar and protein in preparation for winter.

Does he have any other problems? Fever, lethargy, any of that?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

CaliannG said:


> Huh. If I recall correctly, you had issues with his clumpy poos last week too?
> 
> If it has been an on and off thing, I would g o ahead with the probios, and look at what is coming into season in your pasture. Ya'll should be heading towards fall now, and some plants will be boosting their sugar and protein in preparation for winter.
> 
> Does he have any other problems? Fever, lethargy, any of that?


No he is acting absolutely fine. Eating like a chow hound, playing, getting in trouble constantly. Drinking water. normal. Yes it is an on and off thing. We have a great array of browse here and I noticed that Pony and Tinker eat thing the other goats don't. But Tinker's poops are fine. I think he has a sensitive gut.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

That is more that possible. Bamboo will eat anything that doesn't chase her, and she never seems to have any gut problems. You could probably feed her atomic waste and she'd have perfectly formed, glow-in-the-dark berries.

Lulu, on the other hand, if she simply stares at fresh growth for too long, will have clumpy poos.


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Got my Replamin Plus today and believe it or not, my Nubians loved it! The "little" prima donas fought over it and I had trouble making sure no one got more than one dose.

Of course, I did roll it in oats kinda like a rum ball at Christmas time, but they even ate what fell on the ground. They never eat anything that touches the ground.

Remarkable. Now off to take the before pictures!

Kitty


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I hope lots of folks take "before" pictures, and then "after" pictures.

Can't wait until a couple of weeks has passed and people can chime in to how it is working for them.


----------



## edgefarmer (Mar 16, 2011)

The occasions I see clumpy pellets the most often here is after the goats get in to chicken feed, and any time they get a majority of pellet without plenty of roughage.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

No access to chicken feed with my clumpy poop guy. I can not find any specific food that is giving him this reaction. Some days they are perfect  some days I go "UGH!" But never diareha. ( sp sorry) Cocci prevention followed to the "T". Fecal test neg. De-wormed any ways last week. Thought that helped and then..here they are again  Oh and probios in the evening bottle...no significant reason for me to think that helped or not.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I got my Replamin Gel today so I'm giving everyone a dose tomorrow & will try to remember before shots. I'm really anxious to see how well they all look in a month.

Hope Pony's Poo is back to berries today Min, wonder if he's eating too much early in the morning while the dew is still on the browse & that's the problem? Everything has really greened up since all the rain we've had here so it's like the start of spring all over.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah mine came in today!!!!
But of course when I got home from work, I went straight to work on the greenhouse I am building for my mom and she forgot to tell me until it was like 8pm so will have to try it tomorrow...I am so excited!
Wonder if there is a way to give it to the boys without having to get near them??? They all stink pretty bad, rutting is in full bloom and BamBam has jumped the wire at the gate so they all got sprayed with the hose when they got near it again which still didn't help with the smell...hmmmm maybe a long stick?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well it took a bit for me to get 5 cc's administered into all 5 goats. The babies were easy..just put it in the bottle (not the full 5cc dose). Flossie guzzled it out of the syringe..she is the LAST one I thought would be easy. Frankie got it in a corn tortilla and Gretta got it with a slice of bread. Realistically I don't see this happening every week...it was a hassle. I would rather give a copper bolus once every few months or so...and supplying 24/7 Right Now Onyx. BUT...1 bag lasts me a year...if I was going through more like some of you I might like this process better. My goats look great right now...better than ever, I might just stick to what I have been doing unless I find an easier way to dose. It is for sure a quality product!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

This first time I just squirted into each of their mouths but I plan on trying it on their food next time like Caliann gives hers. Seems like sometimes my goats are so picky so I hope they eat it that way otherwise I'll just squirt it in their mouths once a week.

Min, your already giving treats & spend so much time with your gotas they should eat up their cracker, etc. no problem with it on there or just straddle them & squirt it in their mouth?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to experiment with it. I also feed Right Now Onyx, but I've been having to bolus as well.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

I dosed all 14 of mine last week. Well, make that 13 as the one buckling is wild and too hard to catch alone. But all ate it right up. Some sucked it right out of the tube and the few that didn't I just put the tube in their mouth with very very little fight from them. Welcome to the new Sunday routine!

For minerals I'm keeping out the Redmond brand loose trace salt and mixing in a bit of my normal goat mineral at about 10 parts salt 1 part mineral.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I dosed my wether & adult doe for the 2nd day like Caliann did to start out with hers. I just put the 5cc right on top of their grain & kinda tossed some grain on top of the gel so it would be hidden kinda & they both ate everything in their dish(they each get their own dish with their own kinda food).


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought some prunes today and hoping I can get 5cc's into one...
It's the same ol goat story...what I want them to eat, they won't. What I don't want them to eat, they will! 
Hubby saw the tube and asked what it was...I told him the story and he asked me why I always have to make things harder on myself. One more thing to do. I said because I want everyone to be healthy! He asked me if I remembered to take MY vitamins...oops!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~laughs~ I NEVER remember to take my supplements!

Realize that what *I* have done with it is REPLACE both loose minerals and copper bolusing. Since mine like it, and I can just mix it with some pellets on the milk stand, it has made management *easier* on me, not harder. (And, might I mention, CHEAPER?)

But, of course, no one management technique is right for EVERYONE. I think this is a suitable management technique for people with dairy goats, who are going to have them on a stand at least once per week as a matter of course. Or, it works for people with small herds who are handling their goats several times per week. 

But I don't think it will work for people with larger herds that are NOT handled regularly. 50 Boer goats? Wow, doing the weekly gel would be a ROYAL pain! Folks with goats who are not accustomed to having things gooped in their mouths? Rodeo! I can see it being exhausting and not worth the trouble.

But for some of us, this will be a super time and money saver.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

I finally was able to order mine today. I can't wait to try it out! on the goats of course LOL


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Dosed everyone but the baby Candy and Skittles. She is to young and he is still skittish.
Pawnee made a face and backed away so I straddled her, using thumb pressure to open mouth a little and squirted some in. 
Pebbles gobbled it up
Pearl never likes anything new so did a Pawnee on her
and Cookie is just a brat
BamBam was the first to try and liked it
Monkey tasted and backed away
But thats ok Shaq got a squirt and then chased me around for some more...aint touching them boys right now.
Oh and I tasted it a little I can definitely taste a bit of licorice in it but it really overpowered by a very odd green flavor


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

wintrrwolf said:


> but it really overpowered by a very odd green flavor


I hate licorice and I have NO idea what "green" tastes like....:indif:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

JBarGFarmKeeper said:


> ...and I have NO idea what "green" tastes like....:indif:


A friend of mine was visiting me from Ireland, and he asked me what green tea tastes like. I thought about it, and couldn't come up with a better answer that:

"It taste like green. The color green. There is no other way to describe it."

He looked at me like I lost my mind (I had, but that was some time ago), so I took him to my favorite sushi place, and ordered him some green tea. He sat there and sipped it for about 5 minutes, until I finally said, "Well, what does it taste like?'

He looked at me sheepishly and said, "I must admit, I cannot think of any other way to describe it, either. It tastes green."

So, if someone says a thing taste green, I simply imagine green tea.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

A word of caution - I got my replamin gel plus today, was dosing my goats. First, one of my sheep wanted it as bad as the goats! DH had to keep pushing him away, he was trying to suck it out of the tube! (I don't think he got any more than a taste) Anyway, I was having trouble with my syring sticking, so I decided to just put the paste in my hand and let them lick it out.
That was working well, until one of the girls decided my thumb was a stick and proceeded to try and bite it off. :teehee:
I did manage to extract my thumg, and it is sporting a very nice red mark/cut at the base of it. *ouch*!

I'm getting a new syringe!


----------

